# PT Cruiser



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

I would say... With the hood up and someone standing to the side looking at the engine, have someone drive it forward a few feet, then stop, then put it in reverse and go back a few feet.

See if the engine is "jumping up".

Then do this with another car, any car. Compare.

Some engine movement is normal.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Just came across this. Might be safer to hold the brake while putting it forward and reverse, and have someone observe the engine movement.


----------



## BryantS (May 26, 2009)

yes you can check for broken engine mounts this way. Foot on the brake and other on the gas in gear forward and reverse. WITH EBRAKE ON! In the pt it usually is the DOGBONE mount left side top on motor that go bad.


----------

